# To Slay a Dragon Converted to 5e?



## Pariah77 (Dec 14, 2015)

Has anyone ran 'To Slay a Dragon' to 5e? I'm getting ready to run it and was curious to see if anyone else has converted the campaign.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2015)

It'll be appearing in EN5ider in instalments. Not sure when exactly, though.


----------



## Pariah77 (Dec 14, 2015)

Morrus said:


> It'll be appearing in EN5ider in instalments. Not sure when exactly, though.




I had seen that it was going to be part of EN5ider, but since I'm planning on starting the campaign in the next couple weeks, I was hoping someone would might have converted some of the monsters.


----------

